# oil change service light



## micah360 (May 19, 2010)

Does anyone know how to reset the oil change service light on a 2011 Routan? I've been looking in the function controls and can't see how to do this. I've also searched this forum and didn't find an answer either. If, I've over-looked it, please direct me in the right place. thanks.


----------



## MozartMan (Jul 31, 2010)

This is procedure is for my 2009 SEL, without RSE:

Turn the ignition switch to the On position (Do not start the engine).
Push gas pedal slowly three times within 10 seconds.
Turn the ignition switch to the OFF position.

Check your manual. It should be in the section where there are descriptions for all warning lights and messages.


----------



## early74B (Feb 18, 2009)

Had to do this twice -- the dealer finally reset it to 6,000 miles (what VW free-maint picks up); I do find it interesting that the first time it didn't even give me 3K before it went off and about 4.5K the second time (and we mostly drive on long highway trips -- not much urban or stop & go), at least it's covered under warranty for first three years but I wonder now if these long intervals are such a good thing for engine life.


----------



## taxman100 (Apr 30, 2011)

early74B said:


> Had to do this twice -- the dealer finally reset it to 6,000 miles (what VW free-maint picks up); I do find it interesting that the first time it didn't even give me 3K before it went off and about 4.5K the second time (and we mostly drive on long highway trips -- not much urban or stop & go), at least it's covered under warranty for first three years but I wonder now if these long intervals are such a good thing for engine life.


Our first one went off at about 3,900 miles, and has not yet went off again at 5,300 miles. Of course, we took a long trip south in June with the van packed to the roof, and it was hot, and a realtively new engine. 

VW picked up the oil change for us.


----------



## 58kafer (Jun 27, 2007)

early74B said:


> Had to do this twice -- the dealer finally reset it to 6,000 miles (what VW free-maint picks up); I do find it interesting that the first time it didn't even give me 3K before it went off and about 4.5K the second time (and we mostly drive on long highway trips -- not much urban or stop & go), at least it's covered under warranty for first three years but I wonder now if these long intervals are such a good thing for engine life.


The indicater is based on mileage, time, etc... Even the more remote starts you do decreases the time between intervals. Also if your letting the car run with the A/C (heat too) on to cool it down before you go out to the car has an effect on it. It will eventually start hitting around 6K. Ours is within a few hundred miles(100-200) before the 6K and we get our reminder card from the dealer about 500 miles before were due(creepy how the can estimate the mileage and be close to right).


----------

